# My Creationism video



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

I decided to attempt a _great rock n' roll swindle_ of sorts and do a video on creationism, wherein I _support_ the silliest and craziest creationist ideas. 

I'm a bit camera shy, but I figure I'll get better at it as time goes on.

I'm not even trying to prove a point, oddly enough. I just want to have some fun. :wink:

I don't know if it'll work yet, because it said it was processing, and the quality seemed low during my first watch of it... but we'll see what happens.






Oh shi- :tongue:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Interesting video. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

dude :crazy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Call the Atheist experience at 4:30 to 5:30 pm CST at 512-477-2255.
The Atheist Experience TV Show
I'd be interested in hearing how the conversation goes.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

Res said:


> Call the Atheist experience at 4:30 to 5:30 pm CST at 512-477-2255.
> The Atheist Experience TV Show
> I'd be interested in hearing how the conversation goes.


Maybe once I get a few videos up I'll call them and talk to them in character. It'd be funny, at least. :wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

> I'm not even trying to prove a point, oddly enough


Oddly enough? You didn't make one solid point in the video, there's a huge difference between a contradiction and an argument. 

You have not made one argument in this video. 9 minutes of contradictions hardly supports any kind of opinion. I can't wait to see you prove the bible wrong :crazy:.

I didn't see your camera shyness either.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

For anyone who may be unclear on the concept: I am an *atheist* and this video is primarily for *fun*. There's no agenda backing it or anything. :wink:


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

Part 2: Conversion Diaries


----------

